
Ask HN: Unreal Engine or Unity for Long-Term VR Project? - ansek
I&#x27;m a software developer and this is my first experience with 3D and VR. I planned to create a small prototype for Social VR project and I want to find the best fit for that.<p>They both seem equally good at first glance and the underlying languages (C++&#x2F;Blueprint and C#) are not the problem.<p>Does anybody know pros and cons of these engines when it comes to VR?
======
benmcnelly
For me, I like the professional pipeline and stunning visuals of Unreal, but
would not recommend it to anyone not doing this full time with a team. Unity I
think is more accessible and can easily be made to look great as well, and is
well suited for small teams or single developers.

Specifically relating to VR, I have worked and made full projects in both, and
I prefer Unity and would highly recommend it over Unreal for VR, but you
should try both and see what feels more intuitive for you.

~~~
ansek
I noticed that when I was watching asset marketplaces and examples for both
engines.

Unreal Engine seems more professional with advanced graphic and serious tools
by default and Unity seems like an engine for indie studios who work on
creating more creative games with unique styles. Of course, it's at first
glance.

Thanks for the answer, I'll consider this in my decision.

------
thenomad
Having created a rather large project for VR that's currently doing quite well
(
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/488760](http://store.steampowered.com/app/488760)
\- horror/RPG for the Vive) - Unity all the way.

Unreal's a lot heavier-weight and has processes which are probably very
applicable for a larger team, but slow things down quite a lot for an
individual dev.

Unity's fast and reasonably intuitive to work with, and the Asset Store
ecosystem adds a lot too.

Caveat: I've not done extensive work in Unreal. I used it enough to determine
it felt too heavyweight for my needs. I wrote some of my conclusions up over
here, although at the time I was looking at film production rather than VR:
[http://www.strangecompany.org/development-notes-unreal-
engin...](http://www.strangecompany.org/development-notes-unreal-engine-as-a-
movie-renderer/)

